# Is the Mk5 R32 a reliable daily in 2021



## Mattrooose (Feb 17, 2021)

Looking into the Mk5 R32, also Mk7.5 R but if i do purchase an R32 its for the experience. cant beat the sound of a Vr6, such a unique car. personally like the mk4 better but cant find any of those with low milage for a reasonable price. Pushing more towards the 7.5R.


----------



## BIGWHEEL76 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rare car. And nice but no mk4,,,


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

Mattrooose said:


> Looking into the Mk5 R32, also Mk7.5 R but if i do purchase an R32 its for the experience. cant beat the sound of a Vr6, such a unique car. personally like the mk4 better but cant find any of those with low milage for a reasonable price. Pushing more towards the





BIGWHEEL76 said:


> Rare car. And nice but no mk4,,,


MK4 is Manual and MK5 is DSG. Simple choice


----------

